# Spitfire Audio Orig!nals: Cinematic Pads | My first Impression and real short review



## wahey73 (Jun 4, 2021)

My first Impression of the new ORIG!NALS Library: Cinematic Pads.

Enjoy 😊


----------



## nyxl (Jun 5, 2021)

Seriously?

"I fell in love with it. Not only because Homay presented it."
Then, when someone enjoys that already sexist remark in the Youtube comment section, it gets even worse:
"she is Eye Candy and these pads are Ear Candy"

I mean wtf man. Never seen anybody comment on the looks of male presenters of sample libraries, and certainly not as one of the first things in a video.

I like to think that the music community is welcoming to everyone, but when I see some dudes commenting only on a woman's looks and not on her ability as a musician, I realize again that this is one of the reasons why there aren't more female composers - I wouldn't want to have to deal with this garbage as a woman.

It's 2021 and this makes me sad.


----------



## ism (Jun 5, 2021)

So I hate to invoke her (or anyone) in this thread. But ADK speaks simply, politely, eloquently to an almost identical seemingly innocuous context on this thread:






Do yourself a favor, discover Anne-Kathrin Dern if you haven't already. Composition series is really good viewing!


You know, she makes it seem so simple, but when I try to do the same thing, my output sounds like sh*t in comparison. Great video once again!




vi-control.net





Key phrase: "... it's exhausting and it's never ever a compliment. Ever, guys. "

So no need to make it about anyone being "butthurt" or "cancelled" or "sterile", because it's really as simple as listening respectfully to get a better sense of the context in which such comments are experienced.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 6, 2021)

I've deleted a pile of posts and I'm giving Anne-Kathrin the last word on this. Yes, I understand some women like being told how purty they are, and some women and companies even use that to their advantage. But I am reasonably sure that most women on _this_ forum do not appreciate reading a bunch of dudes debating women's appearances and how they use them. Surely that's not hard to believe?

If you really must talk about such things, go to the Drama Zone or the Political Section, although be advised that those aren't free-for-all sections either, so post carefully.

<EDIT> I deleted the "Blow me" line. Apparently people who think _other_ people shouldn't be so easily triggered ...


----------

